# Betta Breeding failure



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

hi! a while ago i had 2 bettas a male wich i had for about a year a female i had for about 4 weeks. both came from the same pet store and i had looked up how to breed bettas. i wanted a divider for in my tank but did not have one. i put them in a good size container later on. But the only problem was the female never flared at the male. The bettas came from PETCO. I had a good setup. When i put them together the female would swim away from the male and the male would follow the female. i thought that it was because the water was to cold so i put in some warmer water i put the male in first and the second i put him in he swam around really fast and tried to jump out several times and i pushed him back in. After 30 seconds or so of this he dropped dead and i realized i had cooked him. About a week later my female died for no given reason from what i have read it might be from age? Somone please tell me what i did wrong and where to get breeding bettas!
:chair::fish::admin:


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dropping a Betta in warm water from cold water is not by any means the smartest thing you've ever done. Acclimating fish is very important. Please remember that in the future. If you killed the male in that fashion there's no telling what you did to cause the females demise. You need to read up a lot more on the keeping of tropical fish before you think about breeding them. A properly heated and maintained tank would be a good start.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/32067-spawn-log.html?highlight=the+spawn+log
Another me.


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

i din't think about aclimating after i realized that even if he had lived he would get ick and all that stuff. I want to get a 10 gal for betta breeding


----------

